# مساعده بخصوص مواصفات أدوات السلامة الشخصية



## ابو خاالد (3 أغسطس 2009)

اذا ممكن المساعدة من ذوي الاختصاص من يستطيع افادتي بكتالوجات ادوات الحماية الشخصية


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

هذا رابط على القوقل تلقى فيه كثير ممكن تبحث فيه
http://www.google.com.sa/search?hl=...snum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=PPE+catalogue&spell=1


----------



## ابو خاالد (5 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافية أخوي ماقصرت


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (11 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

متشكر وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أغسطس 2009)

من جهتي عجبني الكاتالوجات المرفقة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الكاتلوجات الرائعة...


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (13 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## عبدالله كردي (29 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء المهندسين لدينا مصنع معدات السلامة الشخصية ونحتاج الى اشخاص ذو خبرة وسبق لهم العمل في هذا المجال التواصل الأميل [email protected]ارجو ارسال السيرة الذاتية وسوفا تكون المقابلة المبدئية على الماسنجر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

؟؟؟؟


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (17 مايو 2010)

_جزاك الله خيراً_


----------



## البرعي2010 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*[email protected]*

اللة يعطيك العافية يابش مهندس والف شكر .


----------



## secren (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بلتوفيق*​


----------



## ابو خاالد (22 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافية ومشكور


----------



## alden911 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلمو


----------

